# Need help with sander purchase



## brownsfn2 (May 26, 2012)

I have decided that I am going to ditch my pen mill and go with a disc sander from now on.  My budget is about $175 (or less if I can get away with it).  I am not sure what to get though.  I have found several that might fit the bill but I am having a hard time deciding.  I am hoping that some of you have owned these before and can give me an opinion.  Here is what I am looking for:

1.  Quiet.  I really want to be able to use it at any hour if I can.  I have heard others that are really loud.
2.  Flat and true table.  Needs to be accurate to square the blanks to the tube.
3.  Good dust collection.  Either shop vac or DC hookup.
3.  Not sure if I need a belt or not.  I want to eventually make some boxes and thought a belt might come in handy.

Here are the choices I am considering.  If you have one can you give me an opinion?  Thanks!

*Craftsman 22500 $170 (outlet deal)*

3/4 hp 6" x 9" Belt/Disc Sander (22500)- Craftsman-Tools-Bench & Stationary Power Tools-Sanders

It seems like a pretty big machine and it has really good reviews.

*Porter Cable Model at Lowes $179 (need to find a coupon)*

Shop PORTER-CABLE 4" x 8" Bench Belt/Disc Sander at Lowes.com

This one seemed to have good reviews as well.  I hear it has good dust collection.

*Harbor Freight 12" Direct Drive ($129)*

12" Benchtop Disc Sander

I can pick this up locally so no chipping charge.  The Grizzly (below) is a similar price but I need to pay shipping.  I hear this one is quiet.

*Grizzly G0724 $129*

G0724 12" Disc Sander

I don't know much about this one.  It looks like it is built nice.

*Grizzly G0547 $129*

G0547 Combo Sander 4" x 36" Belt 6" Disc

I don't much about this one either.



Thanks for any help or insight!!!!


----------



## JamesB (May 26, 2012)

I bought a reconditioned Skil disc sander from CPOTools 
Factory Reconditioned Skil 3375-01-RT 4-in x 36-in Belt-Disc Benchtop Sander
IT's within your budget at $79.99 recon or $129 new.  But it is kind of loud, unless you're using it in the house, you may be OK.  I don't use the dust collection, mixed reviews on it.


----------



## Whaler (May 26, 2012)

I have had my Rikon for about 6 years now and it does the job with no problem.
Buy Rikon 4 x 36 Belt and Disc Sander Model 50-112 at Woodcraft


----------



## PenMan1 (May 26, 2012)

http://homedepot.digby.com/homedepot/product/detail.do?itemId=202791041&categoryId=&path=

This one does very well. It's $149. The same combo in Ryobi is $119.
The Rockwell IS a better tool, but the Ryobi can do the job you want just fine.


----------



## brownsfn2 (May 26, 2012)

Is the Rockwell Quieter in than the Ryobi?  I am in the basement and all my noise travels up the ducts right now.  

I was leaning towards the harbor freight because someone said it was really quiet.


----------



## corian king (May 27, 2012)

Hello Ron! I have a harbor freight one that I have had about three years.I haven't had any problems and it is pretty quiet.It uses a 3in belt and 6in discs.I caught this one on sale 3 years ago for 79.99.Good luck!


----------



## OOPS (May 27, 2012)

I was pondering your question all day.  I have only used a few sanders, and all of them were noisy.  And dusty, of course.  So for any type of big sanding project, I would think the outdoors would be preferable to the indoor shop.  However, to trim a blank on a sander is normally really quick, if you've measured correctly.  Have you considered building a box to fit around the sander to be used as a sound baffle?  I would think you could take a small box, and add either foam on the inside, or packing material, whatever would work after experimenting.  Then the noise would be contained in the working area.  This would allow you more freedom to choose a sander based upon what would be the best for your needs, rather than looking for the quietest one.  Acrylic and polymer clay, etc. need just barely a touch to trim those barrels.  Wood can take more time, but you soon learn to be more careful when you measure, keeping the amount of "trim" to a minimum. 

Let us know what you decide to do.  I don't have specific noise issues in my shop, but a loud belt sander can get on your nerves if you use it for bigger jobs.


----------



## PenMan1 (May 27, 2012)

If you REALLY want to go cheap, Rick Herrell makes a great little sanding gizmo that fits into a Beall collett on the lathe. If noise is THAT big of a concern, this little sander will make a perfect fit every time, is considerably less dusty, less expensive that a disc/belt combo and is COMPLETELY less noisy that turning a pen.

Rick's device works very well! If I rate the regular Turing of a pen at a noise level of 4, sanding with Rick's sander is a 2. If you are striving for 15-20 pens per day, this is NOT A devise for you, UNLESS  you can dedicate a lathe or power drill and vise to sanding.

Respectfully submitted.


----------



## RDH79 (May 27, 2012)

*Craftsman*

I have the Crapsman. Will not buy again. I have replaced the end roller with the bearings 2 times and its ready for the 3rd. Its not that expensive to change it or I would have found a dfferent one by now.


----------



## PenMan1 (May 27, 2012)

I wouldn't buy the HF, either. Even if it is a wonderful machine, it uses belts that are not common, here. You can find 4 inch belts everywhere here, 3 inch belts have to come from HF or be special ordered.


----------



## MattTheHat (May 27, 2012)

I have the Ryobi flavor. It's not bad, but the table is a bit flimsy. I've used the heck out of it, mainly for metal working stuff. I've been looking at that Porter Cable unit you mentioned, though. Looks to me like the table mount on it is a bit more robust. I figure if I'm going to have to beef up a sanding table and make blank sled of some kind I might as well start with something that looks more substantial.


 -Matt


----------



## brownsfn2 (May 27, 2012)

Thanks for the insight guys.

The harbor freight model that I am looking at is actually just a disc sander.  I thought getting just a disc sander would be quieter and I hear that this one is quiet and has good dust collection.  It is a Harbor Freight though so I am skeptical.

I have tried to make my pen mill into something similar to what Rick makes.  I just turned around the cutter head.  I could not make it work that well though.  May have not had the right paper or tape.  It did not cut well and the paper would fall off.  I got annoyed with having to replaced the discs all the time as well.

I think I need something more permanent.

Since HF has a liberal return policy I may give it a try for 30 days.  Thanks again!


----------



## MattTheHat (May 27, 2012)

If it's just a disc sander it may well me more quite. I think most of the noise on the combo machines comes from the joint on the belt running across the backing board.  In general, it seems the disc only machines have a sturdier table mounting system, though I'm sure that varies.

Might as well pick up a jog o' acetone while you're at it. Seems like the adhesive backing never peels off cleanly for me and leaves a huge mess. Acetone cuts the left over adhesive pretty nicely.


-Matt


----------



## Greg Green (May 28, 2012)

I have had the 12" disc sander from HF for about a year.  Used the 20% off coupon, and so far it's been rock solid.  Nice and quiet and pretty good power.  Fence/table required a good torquing to get square and level but I haven't touched it since. And since you can get it local I'd say give it a shot!

Greg


----------



## brownsfn2 (May 29, 2012)

Thanks Greg.  Exactly what I was looking for.  I am glad to hear it is quiet.  I am really looking to keep from adding too much noise to my basement shop.  Sounds like this might work.  The Grizzly models I have looked at are slightly more with shipping and do not have as much power.


----------



## gimpy (May 29, 2012)

ME TOO !!!!   CRAPSMAN, only work till the wrantty runs out, then yoou can't get parts for them




RDH79 said:


> I have the Crapsman. Will not buy again. I have replaced the end roller with the bearings 2 times and its ready for the 3rd. Its not that expensive to change it or I would have found a dfferent one by now.


----------



## RogerH (May 29, 2012)

Pick what you like, but I have a HF that I asked for and got for Christmas, and it is just sitting, DOA, in my basement.  Got really busy at work right after the holiday and didn't have time to take it back, so it is my fault that I am stuck with a non-working machine.  It was my first attempt at Harbor Freight, and will be my last, as it just humms when turned on.

Good luck.


----------



## brownsfn2 (May 29, 2012)

Roger - I know that there are some Harbor Freight items that are real lemons and some that are good.  The 12" direct drive disc sander seemed to get good reviews.  Is this the same sander you have that is dead?


----------



## RussFromNH (May 29, 2012)

I am looking at the Grizzly G7297 12" Disc Sander.  This one has the 1HP motor.  the other one is only 1/3hp.


----------



## brownsfn2 (May 29, 2012)

Russ,

I looked at that one too and it is really nice.  I was not sure if it was $100 nicer than the HF though.  It seems like the table is still aluminum and still has a cheap miter gauge.  They look like they are similar in design.  Th HF one is rated at 1 HP as well.

Is there something I am missing?  I know HF is risky.  I had a lathe from HF as my starter.


----------



## RussFromNH (May 29, 2012)

I did not know the HF was 1HP also...  I'll have to go back and take a look at it again, there is a HF only 30 minutes from me so I can save on shipping also.  If it is standard miter it can be replaced so I am not worried about that.  

Thank you.


----------



## RussFromNH (May 30, 2012)

I looked up the HF 12".  I was looking at the 10" before.  the 12" 1.25HP looks like something I could try.  I am looking at the 1" belt one also for $40.  By the reviews I think I will open the box in the store before I bring it home, but I think it is worth a trip out there on Saturday.  Thank you.


----------



## brownsfn2 (May 31, 2012)

I am headed there as well on Saturday Russ.  Make sure you find a 20% off coupon.  They are in the back of a lot of magazines if you have not been sent one recently.  I have one from the back of Wood Magazine.  If you would like I might be able to copy it and email you a picture.  Sometimes they take photo copies depending on how friendly the cashier is. 

Just let me know...


----------



## RussFromNH (May 31, 2012)

Digital Savings


----------

